# Does this doe look pregnant??



## TheBanditQueen (May 1, 2013)

Can anybody with experience tell me if this doe looks pregnant? Sorry I don't have better pictures yet. She is a Nigerian Dwarf, 8 months old. The buck (also 8 months) hopped the fence at the end of January. She is the smallest of the three does I have (all the same age), so any weight gain looks more pronounced on her. But I'm pretty worried because everybody said to wait till 9 or 10 months to breed them.

The week the buck got into their pasture, she didn't look like she was in heat. But I might have missed it.

If she is pregnant, any advice?  I don't want her to get hurt. If she isn't, is she just way too fat? She is on a 5 acre brushy pasture with the other 2 does (goat heaven).

(This is my first time uploading images, so I hope I get it right.)


----------



## dhansen (May 1, 2013)

I have bred some nigerian does at 8 month and all were just fine.  Even my very tiny doe got bred.  I was super worried, but she did great.  You may want to take a picture of her private parts because there are many on this site that can do the pooch test and have pretty good accuracy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2013)

Is she 8 mos old now, or 8 months old when she was bred.

If she is 8 months old now, and she was bred at end of January then that would mean she was 6 mos old when bred?

That's earlier than I would do it.  We normally breed all of ours at a year.  Just had one who was "accidently bred" at 8 mos old kid fine with one large doeling.

No way to tell from the picture if she is bred.  You wouldn't see too much change in size at 2 mos in.  She doesn't look fat.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 13, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Is she 8 mos old now, or 8 months old when she was bred.
> 
> If she is 8 months old now, and she was bred at end of January then that would mean she was 6 mos old when bred?
> 
> ...


OOOPSY, I didn't come back to this thread. 

Let me see. Gotta count up again. She and the buck were both born at the first of September 2012. So she would have been 5 months old at the end of January, and 9 months old now (right? I think.). We intended to wait a good while longer with her because she was so small (still is not very big).

I didn't get another picture (am out of town for a month right now), but she has gotten fatter and fatter. She looks like she swallowed a watermelon. Her udder is quite large and her teats stand out. The other 2 does don't have any udder development to that extent, and their teats are much softer and smaller. My fiance (who has more experience with goats than I do) said she looked dilated from behind (don't know exactly how to identify that, yet).

If she is, that means she would be due in about a month. At this point it's either that, or she's one fat goat. Do you have any advice on caring for her since she's awfully young and small to have babies?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2013)

See if he can get a full picture of her.  Would love to see exactly how big she is.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 13, 2013)

NDs have a small frame and we do wait until they are a year to breed to allow time to grow and develop more full, but things happen.  First, x2 on the photos if you can get some better shots.  The one posted doesn't look too bad really but other angles and shots of her hoohoo and udder would help.  Second, do you have a relationship with a vet who might be willing to come out if there is a problem?


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I guess the answer was yes!!  Visited and got some rear pictures, but didn't get them posted.  My fiance called yesterday evening and said he came home from work and there she was with a little doeling all dried off and fluffy and frolicking like crazy.   Sounds like she did just fine. Latest update, they both appear well and strong, baby is bouncing around the pen like a beach ball and Caramel is a wonderful, attentive mama.  

One week left til the wedding, then I get to go back and be there and see the baby!!


----------



## Ruus (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay! It's a girl!


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 28, 2013)

I HAVE BABY PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!  They were taken and sent to me this evening.  

Let's see if I do this uploading correctly.

There will never be any doubt about who her daddy is; she is the spitting image of him just with a little less white. 

Eeeeeeee! I'm so excited! Haha...my first time around with baby goats.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 29, 2013)

So cute!!


----------

